# won't connect to PC via USB



## mrputtputt (Dec 13, 2011)

So I upgraded from CM9 to JellyBean using evevolv using this tutorial. moving to the new version, i no longer can connect my touchpad to the PC to move files. i thought it's because i disabled debugging or something. i un-installed and re-installed a few times. it still didn't work so today i removed android completely, and ran webosdoctor to re-do the entire thing. only sucky part is i would have to reinstall all my pre-ware stuff (and hp catalog doesn't seem to work now) but no biggie, i use android mostly where using pre-ware to speed-up webos isn't a issue since i don't use it much.

i reinstalled evevolv again. but still, tablet will not connect to PC via USB cable. Is this a known bug? it used to work with cm9 and i've not changed anything with the laptop.

i already unchecked the usb debugging in developer options. it's strange that when i go to settings -> storage, i used to see 3 squares on top right hand side to choose MTP mode in cm9 and cm7. Now i don't see that anymore. if i need to move stuff to tablet or vice-versa, i'd have to go to webos.

thoughts?

some observations... unlike the previous installs, android seems to restart a few times while google play syncs. this time with a clean-install including web-os, no crash/restart. oddly when i clicked on disable debugging, it crashed right away. i noticed it crashed this way also when i tried to connect tablet a few nights ago.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is only for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers. General info, question, and help threads belong in the general section where this thread has been moved. Thank you.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

mrputtputt said:


> So I upgraded from CM9 to JellyBean using evevolv using this tutorial. moving to the new version, i no longer can connect my touchpad to the PC to move files. i thought it's because i disabled debugging or something. i un-installed and re-installed a few times. it still didn't work so today i removed android completely, and ran webosdoctor to re-do the entire thing. only sucky part is i would have to reinstall all my pre-ware stuff (and hp catalog doesn't seem to work now) but no biggie, i use android mostly where using pre-ware to speed-up webos isn't a issue since i don't use it much.
> 
> i reinstalled evevolv again. but still, tablet will not connect to PC via USB cable. Is this a known bug? it used to work with cm9 and i've not changed anything with the laptop.
> 
> ...


You forgot to actually read the notes in the guide, the answer to your question is just sitting there waiting to be found. Do not run the WebOS doctor, that is for upgrading WebOS or fixing a broken install of WebOS. It does not fix problems with Android and it does not remove Android.

*Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *

Spoiler

1. Go into Device manager. You will see "MTP USB Device" under portable devices.

2. Right Click it and select update driver software

3. Select Browse my computer for driver software.

4. Select Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer

5. Select USB Mass Storage Device then click next.
and/or
*6.Turn on USB mass Storage from the USB connection notification on the Android device*


----------



## mrputtputt (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks Roland. I guess I was too focused trying to find a way to connect via MTP like CM9 (w/o having to "eject" before unplugging). Probably why i was hung up looking for the 3 small squares on the top right hand side like in CM9 to enable MTP.

I must've misremembered the webos doctor part. I ran acmeuninstaller (and acmeuninstaller2) to remove android CM9. I thought when I did this in CM7, webos doctor also cleaned up the partition and remove android related folders. I was going to try this procedure (also something simliar on xda) - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6739-how-to-completely-remove-android-install/. (on xda there was another software needed but wasn't downloadable).

anyway, go it connected now. thanks!



RolandDeschain79 said:


> You forgot to actually read the notes in the guide, the answer to your question is just sitting there waiting to be found. Do not run the WebOS doctor, that is for upgrading WebOS or fixing a broken install of WebOS. It does not fix problems with Android and it does not remove Android.
> 
> *Note: Windows users may need to do the following in order to attach the Touchpad with the USB cable. *
> 
> ...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mrputtputt said:


> thanks Roland. I guess I was too focused trying to find a way to connect via MTP like CM9 (w/o having to "eject" before unplugging). Probably why i was hung up looking for the 3 small squares on the top right hand side like in CM9 to enable MTP.
> 
> I must've misremembered the webos doctor part. I ran acmeuninstaller (and acmeuninstaller2) to remove android CM9. I thought when I did this in CM7, webos doctor also cleaned up the partition and remove android related folders. I was going to try this procedure (also something simliar on xda) - http://rootzwiki.com/topic/6739-how-to-completely-remove-android-install/. (on xda there was another software needed but wasn't downloadable).
> 
> anyway, go it connected now. thanks!


Like Roland said, the Doctor is strictly for fixing WebOS. If you want to safely clean things up, after uninstalling Android, in WebOS use settings/device_info/reset_options and run the full secure reset. If you also want to clean up the SD card/USB drive, also run the USB drive reset.

Make sure your TP is fully charged, reset takes a while.


----------

